# Throwout bearing??



## gggto (Sep 21, 2011)

My slave cylinder just went out on my '04 at 44k miles  . I ordered an Exedy clutch kit with the clutch, pressure plate, flywheel, pilot bearing and throwout bearing (without the slave cylinder). Then I ordered one of the AP racing slave cylinders that everyone says is the only one that isnt junk. The slave cylinder came with a throwout bearing installed on it. However, when i opened the box, the outtermost part of the throwout bearing (the ring on the end of it) wasnt attached to the rest of it. I snaped it back on and it seems fairly secure. Are they supposed to come apart or should I use the one hat came with the Exedy kit. I dont want a throwout bearing flying apart in my transmission. If i should change it, how do i detatch the one off the slave cylinder and attach the new one. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You should be OK. Every slave I've seen comes with the TOB. I've had a Advance Auto slave for 20k with no issues. I think with anyh of them it's hit or miss


----------

